# A pair of Gabby



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

My friend (a tatooist) asked me to keep this pair of thing for a while. He gonna on Holiday to America. :devil:

It`s OK! I can manage them. Yes, but Yes! but.. Hahaha.
:whistling2: 

Very healthy. Already both of them have eaten meals at my home.
Feeling strenge.:grin1:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

*o* you are a crazy man (I assume your a man.lol)
is there anything you dont have or havent had at one point even if there not yours.


----------



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

I see your friend hasn't taught those gabby's English yet *O*


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Very nice an eastern and western too : victory:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I keep a rhinocerous and a pygmy rattle snake. So I should be OK for these new mates at home.

Well, like a zoo, my snake room are full of venomous smell.

:grin1:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

wow..theyre amazing..do you have any pics of your hots *o*??


----------



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

Be careful though, don't take any chances!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

TBUK said:


> Very nice an eastern and western too : victory:


how can you tell mate? I expect its glaringly obvious, but whats the differences between the two?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

saw a gaboon viper yesterday at the zoo. definately my favourite species of snake! have fun looking after them!


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

SiUK said:


> how can you tell mate? I expect its glaringly obvious, but whats the differences between the two?


The eastern has a mark under the eye the wastern dosn't


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

oh yeh I see, are there other differences as well?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

TBUK said:


> The eastern has a mark under the eye the wastern dosn't


You are right!: victory:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Razzladazzla said:


> Be careful though, don't take any chances!


I will. Thanks. I take great careful with them like my rhino.
: victory:



matty__=) said:


> wow..theyre amazing..do you have any pics of your hots *o*??


Here is my rhino.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hmm gaboon vipers the best snake everrr!!!!!! why am i sitting here thinking that viv looks like its been cut in half and stuck back together with that selotape? :lol2:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

These are the tatoo-artist`s works who asked me to keep the gabs.

Oh, don`t ask me! I don`t have tattoo on my back!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

those bottom two dragons are mental


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

they are actually amazing!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Do you feed your venomous snakes live?


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*gabbys*

Those tats are awesome, gorgeous japanese work there especially the dragons. The gabbys are lovely too, but if could keep hots, i`d like eyelash vipers & rattlesnakes. Love the pic of your rhino, it`s gr8!! :no1:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

*o* said:


> These are the tatoo-artist`s works who asked me to keep the gabs.
> 
> Oh, don`t ask me! I don`t have tattoo on my back!


amazing tats...any traditional tattoing done there? im a massive fan of hirioshi III 
whats the guys name who done these tattoo's???


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

all your base are belong to us


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

Razzladazzla said:


> Be careful though, don't take any chances!


yeh yusu doesnt take chances.... hes gona let his rhino viper bite me one day tho, i cant wait


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

greenlikegecko said:


> yeh yusu doesnt take chances.... hes gona let his rhino viper bite me one day tho, i cant wait



Change my mind. If you were bitten by my rhino, I will be arrested.
So I would do tatooing on your back.

Some Disney charactor or Poke-mon tatoo on your back. ok?:grin1:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

lovely snakes, those tats must have been soar, good few hours sitting there i like the bottom right dragon.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

bloody hell mate...


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

*o* said:


> Change my mind. If you were bitten by my rhino, I will be arrested.
> So I would do tatooing on your back.
> 
> Some Disney charactor or Poke-mon tatoo on your back. ok?:grin1:


can we not find a wild hot tho yusu? then its not your fault in anyway! can you do all 800 or so pokemon all on my back also?


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

*Nice!*

Gorgious babies. What do you think of the ominous hiss?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

crotalus said:


> Gorgious babies. What do you think of the ominous hiss?


I like their head bobing in front of me. My rhino also do that. Very pretty. :grin1:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

and the western has more of a horn on the nose


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i love these have def got to be my favs the bottom right tatt is super myOH would like that tho wouldnt have the dosh for something that big mine cost enough and they aint that big!!


----------

